# Open Stage Control + Flow 2 = Open Composer Environment



## marcodistefano (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi All,
I just released a new version of Flow using Open Stage Control as a remote!
Flow2 is a commercial product, if you are interested you can check the page here www.artificialharmonics.com/flow
Currently 20% OFF till end of April with code FLOW2 as intro promotion



​
You can fully control your Cubase and Vienna Ensemble Pro environment,
- quickly find instruments
- folders or
- tracks,
- enable the vienna plugin,
- change expression maps,
- quick controls,
- faders
- and all others cc of your library
- run all your favorite Cubase macro in logical presets
- is open and modular, you can learn how to add all your libraries with documentation and videos available here www.artificialharmonics.com/docs
- it acts as an offline database of all your library allowing you to do a search on every type of object.
- 80% of Spitfire audio libraries are included already in the template, plus Berlin series is coming and more will come.

You can join the forum to come and ask about it or talk with the other happy users








Artificial Harmonics


Smart solutions for modern composers




forum.artificialharmonics.com





And have a look at this video that explains all the features of the Flow+ app based on Open Stage Control


Marco
www.artificialharmonics.com


----------



## Manaberry (Apr 7, 2021)

Great work Marco.
It seems OSC has been the right tool to allow you to unleash your creativity!


----------



## marcodistefano (Apr 7, 2021)

Manaberry said:


> Great work Marco.
> It seems OSC has been the right tool to allow you to unleash your creativity!


Fantastic tool OSC


----------

